# New deposito



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hey peeps, I have a 'new' deposito that is now a year old. However a year on, the water that comes out of it still tastes funky whereas the water that comes out of our 4yr old one (already here when we purchased property) is fine - the water going in is fine but the 'newness' is tainting the water

Are there tablets or something that you can buy for new depositos to stop this?


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

If it is a fibreglass deposito you may just have to wait


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes it is....any idea how long-ish? it's been a year now...


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

donz said:


> yes it is....any idea how long-ish? it's been a year now...


why bother with the new one? if the old one is still fine ? why try to fix what isnt broke lol


----------



## annfoto (Aug 19, 2012)

You need to make the new tank the one you use every day and your old one the reserve one. This will ensure that the water doesn't stay too long in the new tank eventually the chemicals from the epoxy gel coat on the inside of the tank will become less volatile. The less time the water is in the new tank the less tainted it will be.
5 litres of drinking/cooking water for about 58c in most supermarkets might be better than risking health, use the water from your tank for washing etc. for a little while.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Never did like the idea of standing water in a deposit.(too many bugs, parasites, etc., can get in there. The two we DO use are only for irrigation and so far have found four dead rats,two cats, a snake, and some rabbits floating in them.)

We have mains water supply, but still use a filter jug for drinking or cooking water. For cooking, it removes the calcium residue, for drinking it tastes much better.

P.S. for washing machines or dishwashers, or kettles,run and empty load, but throw in a 1/2 pint of vinegar, to de calciifie the heater elements of the machines.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

nanny san said:


> why bother with the new one? if the old one is still fine ? why try to fix what isnt broke lol


Because we run a kennels and we cannot just have the one when our supply is so sporadic - the mains is not reliable and sometimes it can be 3 weeks before we have another decent run of water

Thanks peeps, we do use a filter jug but have resorted to buying water when we are on the new tank because it tastes urghh

We alternate the tanks as one empties - we go through them quite quickly with the amount we use so lets hope it eventually cleans itself up!


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

donz said:


> Because we run a kennels and we cannot just have the one when our supply is so sporadic - the mains is not reliable and sometimes it can be 3 weeks before we have another decent run of water
> 
> Thanks peeps, we do use a filter jug but have resorted to buying water when we are on the new tank because it tastes urghh
> 
> We alternate the tanks as one empties - we go through them quite quickly with the amount we use so lets hope it eventually cleans itself up!


opps just thought you were repacing didnt realise you were installing an additional tank now i understand )


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

lol no worries


----------

